# Indian flying fox



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

I work a small pet shop and from time to time something unusual pops up on our livestock list, this time it was indian flying foxes. Now unless I win the lottery sometime soon this is very much likely to remain a dream but I was wondering what keeping them would entail. Has anyone on here kept them before or knows how to?

Thanks in advance, 

Kiz


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Darksoul996 said:


> I work a small pet shop and from time to time something unusual pops up on our livestock list, this time it was indian flying foxes. Now unless I win the lottery sometime soon this is very much likely to remain a dream but* I was wondering what keeping them would entail*. Has anyone on here kept them before or knows how to?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kiz


A LOT of cleaning up!


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha no kidding. I couldn't believe the size of them!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

They need a large heated flight and the floor will need to be concreted as their poo is incredibly strong like concrete itself!

I have never kept bats myself but i know of lots privately including indian fruit bats which are kept free flying in a very large indoor area.

your prob better off with egyptian fruit bats as a starter... im pretty sure i know of the indian fruit bat for sale and if it is the same its quite expensive!


----------



## Darksoul996 (Apr 15, 2012)

I did look into keeping egyptian fruit bats, I can get them through my suppliers for around £150 each whereas the indians are about £750. They would make an interesting pet though. Was just curious about the flying fox due to it being a massive bat (4-5 foot wing span) and how you'd go about housing something that big.


----------

